# FLIGHT Article "Mercedes-Benz DB 601N"



## charlie_51 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have re written the FLIGHT article (April 16th 1942) titled "Mercedes-Benz DB 601N by G. Geoffrey Smith M.B.E."(should it be titled Daimler-Benz?).
Is anyone interested in checking it for me to ensure I have not strayed too far from the truth?

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2015)

The abbreviation DB stands for the Daimler-Benz what is the correct name of the firm making the series of the WW2 engines. The Mercedes-Benz is a trademark used by the Daimler-Benz AG. for vehicles ( mostly for cars ). The Daimler Motoren Geselischaft - DMG ( the name of the Daimler's firm before merging with the Benz's one in 1926 ) got the Mercedes trademark at the beginning of the 20th century. Therefore the name "Mercedes" was used for calling the Daimler's firm as well. And this is the reason for the title "Mercedes-Benz DB 601N" of the article written by G. Geoffrey Smith M.B.E methinks. If the article is about the WW2 engine made by the Daimler-Benz AG it would be more proper to use the title "Daimler-Benz DB 601N" for that, IMHO.


----------



## stona (Mar 24, 2015)

Wurger said:


> it would be more proper to use the title "Daimler-Benz DB 601N" for that, IMHO.



Surely 'DB 601 N' or 'Daimler Benz 601 N', otherwise it's a double Daimler Benz 

I sometimes see British ships referred to as 'Her Majesty's Ship HMS Somethingorother', which is a similar case in point.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## charlie_51 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am not sure I agree. Surely Daimler Benz is the company name and DB 601N is the engine model.
Anyhow, thanks for your response, although neither of you answered my main question.

I have attached a .PDF conversion of the article (originally produced in MS Office Word 2010).
The first 9 pages are complete except for any OCR errors I have not found as yet.

Any comments (constructive or otherwise) would be welcome.

Could not upload as file is too large (2.49m). I will try again later.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2015)

You are right in a correct way Steve 



charlie_51 said:


> Is anyone interested in checking it for me to ensure I have not strayed too far from the truth?



If you've researched the topic well by referring to reputable sources, you wouldn't have to have it checked by this motley crew.


----------



## charlie_51 (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 288109


Attached is a .PDF of the first 9 pages because of your download limit.
This is not an original document.
It is a new presentation of a document written in 1942 by a staff member of FLIGHT magazine.
I have also reproduced a large article on the p-38 which is 193 pages and 12.8 Meg but with your size limits you will probably never see it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlie, the size limit on this site is 20Mb I believe so your P-38 article would work. I'd love to see your DB 601 article. If you wish to post both, you could put them here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/aircraft-related-pdf-files-enjoyment-43002.html


----------

